
Turbolinks: update  without reloading whole page - michael_fine
https://twitter.com/dhh/status/251024691337244672
======
kingsley_20
Code link: <https://github.com/rails/turbolinks>

tl;dr: it's like Plax with less control, but higher ease of implementation.
Ships with the next version of rails.

